# SHARK WEEK



## Coy Wolf (May 29, 2017)

Who's excited for Shark Week 2017?!  Have you guys seen the new ad for it?  It's so funny!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

I can't wait for the spam of Rule 34 and Rule 63. <3

Wait, I always love Rule 34 and Rule 63 spam..


----------



## Coy Wolf (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I can't wait for the spam of Rule 34 and Rule 63. <3
> 
> Wait, I always love Rule 34 and Rule 63 spam..



Does that happen every Shark Week?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm new here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

Coy Wolf said:


> Does that happen every Shark Week?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm new here.


Eh. Certain weeks/events tends to make people commission more in the direction of the theme due to it being on their minds.

In this case, sharks. SFW and NSFW alike.


----------



## Coy Wolf (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. Certain weeks/events tends to make people commission more in the direction of the theme due to it being on their minds.
> 
> In this case, sharks. SFW and NSFW alike.



That's actually kind of cool!  I hope the artists make a lot of $$$.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

Coy Wolf said:


> That's actually kind of cool!  I hope the artists make a lot of $$$.


I genuinely don't know if they make more during events and/or weeks like these.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 29, 2017)

When does it start?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

I learned not too long ago that "shark week" also became a euphemism for women on their periods...


It makes sense



On topic though I never watched it sadly but sharks are amaze


----------



## Coy Wolf (May 29, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> When does it start?



Shark Week starts on July 23rd!


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 29, 2017)

Coy Wolf said:


> Shark Week starts on July 23rd!


Oh cool! I have enough time to put some shark adoptables together then~


----------

